
Ask HN: How to legally collect/share data like names, address, etc of disputes? - NGOStudioco
Additional info: I hate scammers and it seems there is endless supply of them. I want to create a searchable database to collect information on all scam related and business loss incidents. An example of this is fraudulent charge-back among marketplaces such as eBay and Amazon. There are also organizational theft, bad business practice, and other topics that can result in significant monetary damages to business owners, consumers, or both. There are ridiculous app such as Peeple so I believe it’s not impossible for this, but I prefer to start it right or at least with a good faith.
======
thepapanoob
oh boy... this is a hard topic... i really like your idea but i have a feeling
that this will end in endless witchhunts maybe something like the SCHUFA in
germany will work

